# phpMyAdmin und Webmail fehlen bei mir - warum?



## M. Zink (15. Nov. 2007)

Mag sein das ich inzwischen schon nicht mehr durchblicke vor lauter lesen und testen aber laut Admin Doku soll unter Tools die Möglichkeit bestehen den phpMyAdmin aufzurufen und auch einen Webmail Dienst. Beide Einträge fehlen bei mir ganz. Ich kann die beiden Dienste auch nicht wie in der Doku beschrieben aufrufen. Auch wenn ich in den Ordner /srv/www/ oder /srv/www/htdocs/ schaue ist da nichts von phpMyAdmin oder sonst irgendwas. Hab ich beim Installieren was falsch gemacht oder muss ich die beiden Dinge selbst nachinstallieren?


----------



## Till (15. Nov. 2007)

> *phpMyAdmin und Webmail fehlen bei mir - warum?*/QUOTE]
> 
> Vermutlich hst Du sie einfach noch nicht installiert. Die Pakete findest Du auf ispconfig.org unter downloads und installiert werden die über die ISPconfig software update funktion im Bereich Administration > Software > Update.


----------



## M. Zink (15. Nov. 2007)

Wie gesagt sorry für die wohl etwas blöde Frage aber ich hab in den letzten Tagen so viel Zeug gelesen das ist echt der Hammer. Ich weiß nicht mehr wo mir der Kopf steht und dummerweise muss ich zwischen all dem auch noch arbeiten 

Ich seh grade ich kann auch AWStats installieren. Was ist denn besser Webalizer oder AWStats? Und wenn ich AWStats installieren nach der Anleitung stört der Webalizer dann und sollte entfernt werden?


----------



## Till (15. Nov. 2007)

> Was ist denn besser Webalizer oder AWStats?


Das ist Geschmackssache.



> Und wenn ich AWStats installieren nach der Anleitung stört der Webalizer dann und sollte entfernt werden?


Software die man nicht nutzt, sollte man generell entfernen. Stören tut sie aber nicht, kostet halt mehr Leistung, die Logs 2 mal zu analysieren.


----------

